# Humorous stuff



## type (Jun 30, 2003)

Time to laugh for a change!

George Carlin's books and tapes are extremely funny.  I enjoy reading Dave Barry's books too, but I want to read other funny novels too.  Have you read anything that made you laugh so much that you could not stop laughing no matter how hard you tried?  I'd love to read it too.


----------



## kinetickyle (Jul 13, 2003)

George Carlin's books are great.  Tim Allen's "Don't Stand Too Close to a Naked Man" is pretty damn funny.  I even find Hunter Thompson amusing a lot of the time, as well.


----------



## Kurkurrage (Jul 13, 2003)

It's too bad Andrew Dice Clay never published a book .. or *did* he?

That man is motherfuckin' hilarious. I shit you not.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 5, 2003)

All i know george carlin from is his little parts in the kevin smith movies.... i'll have to check out his book(s) I think i might have seen him doing stand-up once. that's what he's famous for if i am not mistaken?


----------



## type (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, you're right about George Carlin doing stand-up comedy.  In fact, many of those are featured on various cassette tapes.  I think he's even funnier on tape.


----------

